# VIM en couleur dans le terminal ...



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2002)

J'ai téléchargé VIM 6.0 sur versiontracker.
J'ai copié les fichiers dans le répertoire /usr/local ... en imitant l'arboréscence du dossier VIM décompressé.
Tout marche bien, sauf  ... la couleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . C'est justement pour ça que je l'avais téléchargé ...  
Qq'un a-t-il réussi à activer cette option ?


----------

